# this toy I bought...



## Bright Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

I bought panda a wicker ball, sold for bunnies and other small pets. It was advertised as having "a nutty surprise inside". 

When he got to the center I realized its actually filled with peanuts (in their shells) are peanuts alright for buns ? Because I heard all nuts are dangerous.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmm.. I'm not sure on that one, kind of weird they wouldn't just say, "there are peanuts in these toys" they said, "a nutty surprise..."


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 11, 2012)

Nuts are a good treat for rabbits, especially if their skin it dry, as they provide needed oil. They should remain a treat because they can be fattening. Of course they should be raw & unsalted. Walnut shells are dangerous & pecan shells might choke a rabbit, but peanut shells should be ok.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 11, 2012)

I spent 20 minutes trying to revise the above, with no luck [wireless connection ^**(EE]. 

Anyway, peanuts aren't nuts, they are legumes, & some legumes such as lima beans, are NOT ok for rabbits. So I'd play it safe & not give the peanuts. Besides, the what-ever-you-call-it between the nut & the shell could maybe get stuck in the throat.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

With my very first rabbit (25 years ago) I was told that peanuts in the shell were fine to feed rabbits. I'm not sure, but I'm wondering now if that was in "The House Rabbit Handbook." He absolutely loved peanuts in the shell -- just went crazy for them. He didn't seem to have any ill effects from them either.

Since then, though, there has been conflicting ideas surrounding peanuts. I haven't given any of my other rabbits peanuts (except once with the same toy that you got). 

My experience tells me that 1 or 2 peanuts in the shell are not going to do harm. I wouldn't go out of my way to feed them peanuts.


----------



## Apebull (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw that same wicker ball the other day. I didn't get that brand the one I picked up that has I think whole walnuts inside. Once he gets to them I'll take them away. He's still not sure what to do with his ball LOL.

As for the peanuts Twigs eats them all the time. I have a parrot and Twigs is always under his cage searching for dropped treats . We try to keep it swept up but that's easier said then done.


----------



## Bebe623 (Aug 12, 2012)

The wicker ball i bought for Leon has two walnuts. I don't think he'll be getting them.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought the same wicker ball and didn't ktheir were were nuts. At first I blamed my son, hahaha, thought he might have given Agnes a treat, but then I realized it came from the toy. I took them out and didn't let her have them


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 12, 2012)

I have given wicker balls with walnuts in the middle. They will chew the wicker and ignore the nut so I take it away. I think they are safe with supervision. These are livingroom toys so I can keep an eye on them rather than being toys in their house.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

he was chewing the shell of one, and I took it away (feeling like a jerk) I guess I can give them back now, and hope he finds it in his heart to forgive me :rabbithop


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 13, 2012)

the first kind I bought was willow with walnuts inside, from petsmart... when they gnawed it apart (and ignored the nuts/drug pieces of the ball into their tunnel), I got one from walmart that was a different type of wood (it's tan instead of brown) and the bunnies have been shunning it for longer than it took them to wreck the willow ball, heh.


----------

